

Show HN: Eng.gd - an experiment in Backbone to easily tell engagement stories - brandoncarl
http://www.eng.gd

======
brandoncarl
Hi all - this is my first big project using a combination of MongoDB, S3,
Node, Backbone and CoffeeScript. Big not in the sense of scale, but in the
extra work that is involved in making an interface usable.

My goal was to create a site for couples to "bookmark" their engagement
stories that was extremely easy to use. As such, the app focuses heavily on
contenteditables and step-by-step instructions. Most notably is a "storybook"
effect: user's photos are stored in color and black and white and "spring to
life" on scrolling.

You can see our friends' story here as an example: <http://www.eng.gd/8i4Q1d>

Enjoy!

------
donutdan4114
Not sure what the consensus of this will be, but if you are going to use a
cool, short URL, don't put __www __in front of it.

~~~
brandoncarl
I totally agree with you. Limitation of using Heroku right now. Basically, if
you want email addresses without "mail" prefix, naked CNAME refs don't work
well.

If you know a better fix, please lemme know!

------
walke
Hi brandoncarl,

Congrats on launching! It wasn't very clear to me that I should be hitting the
space bar to move through a story. I was trying to read text while scrolling
and kept asking "Why is this grayed out?!"

Otherwise, awesome!

~~~
brandoncarl
Hi Walke and thanks for the encouraging words!

You should be able to scroll (either with trackpad or scrollbar) and the story
will move from gray to color on its on. If you're scrolling really fast you
sometimes run into some strange issues.

If that isn't working for you, please let me know, but a "leisurely" scroll
through should result in a colored version of the panel you're reading and B&W
other panels.

